

FBI: $1.2B Lost to Business Email Scams - snowy
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/fbi-1-2b-lost-to-business-email-scams/#more-32154

======
tired_man
So, why not simply sign ALL company email using PGP or other tool?

Your company, your rules. Just do it. Anything not signed by the right key is
a spoofed email.

